# This new site is terrible



## Tecca (Apr 3, 2020)

So many things that are bad with this new site design, I’m too mad to even list them.

CHANGE IT BACK THIS IS SO BAD


----------



## Romaki (Apr 3, 2020)

I wish they would have just changed the header and "frontpage", I really enjoyed the old layout of the forum itself.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 3, 2020)

i feel like this isn't the right place to post about this...

edit: this thread was moved oop-


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 3, 2020)

i disagree. it's much more modern, and it's much easier to format posts and comments. it was a much needed change.


----------



## mob (Apr 3, 2020)

it’s a lot better than the previous forum!


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

Tecca said:


> So many things that are bad with this new site design, I’m too mad to even list them.
> 
> CHANGE IT BACK THIS IS SO BAD


The Admins have worked very hard on this new layout and it is a very welcomed change after 10+ years. You may not feel the same because youre so new, but for people that have been here for a long time, its nice. 

Not to mention, there are still a lot of fixes and changes that will take place in the upcoming days.
Just give it time and you will see that its not so bad.


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2020)

Please post about site related matters in the Bell Tree HQ board!

Also, a little more constructive feedback on what you don't like might be appreciated.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2020)

Really? I find it more streamlined...


----------



## natakazam (Apr 3, 2020)

hello epic department? i'd like to file a claim


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

I doubt they will change it back for a few people when a much bigger majority like the change. Not everything is finished, obviously and what the staff has currently done so far is quite amazing. I'm quite thankful for the staff who brought the forums from 2010 to 2020.


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2020)

don't you think it's kind of unfair to ask someone to fix something when you won't tell them what exactly should be fixed


----------



## Aqua001 (Apr 3, 2020)

it was a much needed change, the site looks so much cleaner and modern now! instead of just stating that you don't like the changes, giving specifics would probably be more helpful to the staff so they have clear feedback...


----------



## alv4 (Apr 3, 2020)

Very helpful specifying what's you don't like


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Apr 3, 2020)

I hopped back on here for the first time in a while and this is absolutely terrible. I prefer the old design, but I could put up with a new one. The issue is connection. My connection is pretty bad as it is, but most things might load in maybe 10-15 or even 20 seconds. It takes minutes to loads the new tbt, and sometimes when it loads its totally broken and all the formatting is off. Please add a low connection mode, or even an option to use the old one because otherwise I just can't use the forum.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 3, 2020)

Parakoopa144 said:


> I hopped back on here for the first time in a while and this is absolutely terrible. I prefer the old design, but I could put up with a new one. The issue is connection. My connection is pretty bad as it is, but most things might load in maybe 10-15 or even 20 seconds. It takes minutes to loads the new tbt, and sometimes when it loads its totally broken and all the formatting is off. Please add a low connection mode, or even an option to use the old one because otherwise I just can't use the forum.


The new version is not the culprit of the slowness, it happened to the last week with the older version


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

Well, I'm sorry you're not happy with it.. but considering your post history.. yeah.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2020)

can you elaborate instead of trash talking the forum for no reason?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 3, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with feedback, but this is a bit rude. At least state what's bothering you to them, and maybe something can be worked out if enough people have the same issue.

But even still, while I admit I may miss the old site at times, I think we should be grateful for the amount of work the devs have put in this. I can't imagine it being easy at all, and it's honestly quite nice and sleek, with convenient additions.

Thanks guys <3


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

> You may not feel the same because youre so new, but for people that have been here for a long time, its nice.


I don't like it either. Saw it and said ew.
plus:
can't figure out how to upload sig picture from my computer images anymore,
can't use my old animated avatar,
can't figure out several BB code things that I used to use,
Granted maybe I just haven't figure it out yet, but it seems convoluted and messy. Don't like it.

OH and another thing whats up with almost nothing (other than forum posts) having a time stamp anymore? I found the timestamps extremely useful to know if I got back to someone in a timely manner (this dictates whether I wait for a response or not b/c if I know its been a while since someone tried to contact me, I'm more likely to assume they may not still be on)


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 3, 2020)

Um, this is pretty rude. It's okay to give feedback so long as it's constructive, but just saying "this site is terrible now" because you simply don't like it? Yeah pretty rude my dude. The devs worked hard and we should be grateful to them for bringing us into 2020 with this pretty, brand new forum! Let's keep things positive and not trash talk for no reason when no problems were listed other than your own dislike of the forum in general.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm loving this new look! Things feel easier to find and it just looks nicer in my opinion ^-^


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2020)

I mean it's definitely better than the last version (still trying to get that out of my head) but still no cigar. TBT is too minimalistic rn. While I do love minimalistic styles, I don't think that works for this type of forum. Animal crossing is a colorful game and this site chooses to be bland and simple?!


----------



## namiieco (Apr 3, 2020)

It's just a more modernized version of 2.0.. I don't see any problems with it......


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 3, 2020)

i like it


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2020)

guys, they just updated the forum, and not all of the features are here yet...
give them some time


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 3, 2020)

I dislike how slow it is right now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2020)

It might seem difficult to get used to a new layout when you've been using a different one for years.  That doesn't mean that the new one is terrible, it's just different.  Of course, you're entitled to your opinion, but I think it's only fair to give TBT 3.0 a chance before labeling it as such.  As mentioned, some of its features aren't fully up and running, and I'm sure the staff will try their hardest to make this place the best it can be.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 3, 2020)

I actually really like the new layout! Sure it'll take sometime getting used to, but that's a given. The look of 3.0 is so modern/sleek, I actually love it. Give it some time and maybe you'll reconsider.


----------



## rubyy (Apr 3, 2020)

its super awesome on mobile!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2020)

some of ya'll people need to learn patience, smh


----------



## nanpan (Apr 3, 2020)

I like some stuff about it! I like the inbox and notification alerts now! They're a lot more practical. I'm a little disappointed I can't have an animated image seeing as I spent TBT to have it! But this will most likely be changed I'm sure! I also wonder how collectibles will look! So far it seems like a work in progress but something to look forward to!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 3, 2020)

If you're gonna complain about the new site then at least be constructive and point out flaws that can be improved on, rather than shouting aimlessly that it's bad.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 3, 2020)

So far, I wouldn't say I dislike the new forum, I just need to get used to it haha xD But yeah it's a learning experience for everyone, and just because somethings may be different than before, doesn't mean it's bad; we just need to get used to the new features, and along with that, they are likely still working out the kinks as this is very very new


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 3, 2020)

I have always appreciated the efforts of the Bell Tree staff in giving us this free forum to express ourselves about the game we all enjoy.A lot of new things take time to get just right so I think some patience is in order.Look at the bugs New Horizons has out of the box.For those that have spoken negatively about TBT 3.0 on this thread(yes,I know you have the right to your opinions),go check out any of the other dedicated Animal Crossing forums.I think you'll find a new appreciation for this place.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2020)

This is great, I love the new layout.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Isn't this the same troll who was asking for a GF in the forums? I'm not surprised...


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 3, 2020)

Honestly I'm really liking the new forum! If you don't like something, its better to be constructive about it. Just insulting the work that the admins have been painstakingly trying to do is incredibly rude.

Sure the load times are dreadful, but its to be expected when everyone is flooding the forums to either see the new design or interact with others. I also think its quite minimalist in that there could be a lot more color/theme options/etc.

But also, its brand new and I think its working quite well all things considered. I think the new conversations in DMs are extremely useful, especially how we can now edit them if we make a mistake, instead of flooding people's notifications with new PM threads to clarify something.
I like typing on this forum. It feels fresh to me!!  There was nothing wrong with the old forum indeed but I think its nice to freshen up every so often, especially if the old TBT 2.0 had been used for as long as it was.


----------



## Kattastic (Apr 3, 2020)

Infinity said:


> The Admins have worked very hard on this new layout and it is a very welcomed change after 10+ years. You may not feel the same because youre so new, but for people that have been here for a long time, its nice.
> 
> Not to mention, there are still a lot of fixes and changes that will take place in the upcoming days.
> Just give it time and you will see that its not so bad.



Idk, I've been here since 2013 and I don't like it changing? I'm not saying it shouldn't have been changed, but let's not blame someone's opinion on their newness.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> some of ya'll people need to learn patience, smh



Exactly. No patience for NH and certainly no patience for a new forum layout.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

I remember when I was on a Card Gaming Site once and it did change and everybody was like: „OMG, I hate it!“ But after a while everyone was okay with it lol.

I find this Layout very cool and I like the Old Phone Signal Loading Feature on the Top. The only thing which was a little bit confusing was the Quoting. But I figured it out.

Also yeah, it pretty slow atm, but I’m sure it will get fixed.


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

I like navigating this one on mobile more than the old forum. What is it that you dont like about it?


----------



## Lanstar (Apr 3, 2020)

The new layout reminds me of Bulbagarden's layout - Which I personally have liked much more than The Bell Tree's older version for years now. 

I.e.: This isn't new to me at all, and I'm enjoying it. Hopefully all the bugs will get smoothed out over time!


----------



## allainah (Apr 3, 2020)

I think they're still going do some minor changes cause i've noticed a few things off; other than that i think it's great just WAY different so it's going to take some getting used to. 
I agree w/ justin you should of made this post a little more constructive... :c makes me feel bad for the mods, they've been working on this for a long time so it's a little rude.


----------



## hzl (Apr 3, 2020)

new things always have teething problems and loads of things are still being ironed out r/n
let's give all the peeps working on it a hand for their selfless efforts to bring us something new and improved especially during such a stressful time irl


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> Exactly. No patience for NH and certainly no patience for a new forum layout.



Weren't you just saying the website is too plain?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 3, 2020)

maybe you don't like it cuz it's new?? it's a big change so i'm sure not everyone's gonna like it right away. not only that, there's still a lot of things to be done.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 3, 2020)

I just want a way to switch to desktop while on mobile.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 3, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> I just want a way to switch to desktop while on mobile.



It's the same website. This is the wonders of modern web development. Some browsers have a "request desktop site" button, which, while it won't actually change much for this website now, will force the viewport to be larger, effectively emulating the big-screen experience on a small screen.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 3, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's the same website. This is the wonders of modern web development. Some browsers have a "request desktop site" button, which, while it won't actually change much for this website now, will force the viewport to be larger, effectively emulating the big-screen experience on a small screen.


Yep. That's what I want.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Weren't you just saying the website is too plain?


Yes, but I'm not saying it's terrible. People are complaining about the layout being terrible and the biggest reason is that it's new. Patience is required to learn and master the new layout and a lot of people seem to overlook that. 

I don't mind the layout change and do think it will require some patience and practice to learn. However, I cannot say I am a fan of the design of the forums (not the layout) That doesn't have much to do with patience, although there is always the chance that it might grow on me. Thank you for asking this question because I am sure many others were also confused about where exactly I stand in all of this and I apologize for making that so unclear.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 3, 2020)

I usually don't like change... but I like the new TBT  It's modern and clear. No complaints from me.


----------



## Raz (Apr 3, 2020)

Xenforo is leaps and bounds better than vBulletin. Way more functional, far better UX/UI, and it actually offers a usable mobile version. I've been posting on two other forums for years, one uses Xenforo and the other uses vB, and the difference is night and day. 

Also, saying "it's horrible, I don't like it" without even takin the time to explain exactly you dislike sounds like hatespam. You wanna be heard, then, you gotta express yourself better. Childish attitudes won't make your complaints more valid and won't help your case either.


----------



## DrewAC (Apr 3, 2020)

I love the new forums. Between the better design and features, it was a great change.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)

I can remember this happening every time Facebook/Instagram changed their layout. Yes, it’s different but things can’t stay the same forever and we were definitely due an upgrade! if there are specific things that bother you then maybe the staff could look into it but generally I think itll just take a little time to adjust. Personally I really like it


----------



## Minto (Apr 3, 2020)

While I understand the change might not sit well with some people at first, but the best you can do before making a final opinion is to at least try to get used to it. I'm the type who normally doesn't like change, but I know the staff put so much effort over the past few weeks to get us this updated version of the site we all love. I'm still getting a feel for everything still, but I know with the coming weeks they will continue to add back old and new features that I'm sure will make the experience more enjoyable. Change is inevitable when everything around you is evolving, but in the end it's for the best. With that said, I like the new layout, but I know once I get used to it I will like it more


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

I personally loved it but really trashing it doesn't convey anything like constructive criticism that could be used to help improve this site, tbh. The site does feel more modern and up to standards of today though I do understand there are a few things that might irritate you but some info on why you're upset could be used.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 3, 2020)

Ploom said:


> I don't like it either. Saw it and said ew.
> plus:
> can't figure out how to upload sig picture from my computer images anymore,
> can't use my old animated avatar,
> ...


I've been looking forward to this update, especially with how sleek and modern it looks. Of course, I do understand where your sentiments come from (I've been there in regards to a few other sites I've been to over the years). 

As for your concerns about those specific things:

You need to host your sig image elsewhere (ie. Any image or file hosting site that allows direct image links, such as imgur, Dropbox, Google Drive, etc.), hit the 'Insert Image' button and paste your url into the box that pops up shortly after.


Animated avatars are currently disabled, as are any other TBT/Shop features, such as User Title Colors, Collectibles, etc. As I recall, a staff member replied to a thread (made by a user who couldn't use animated avatars a couple of days before TBT 3.0 launched) earlier today and stated that those features would eventually be back.


Not sure how to help on that front, since I rarely dabbled in manual BB code myself. Most things are streamlined and available at a press of a button now.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m not going to say what others have been saying about constructive criticism since that’s been said a ton now, but I will say that change is inevitable anyway.  I remember one of my friends mentioning that the change could have even happened sooner than now, but I’m just glad it’s updated with the release of the new game to be honest.  Vbulletin was getting old...


----------



## Dormire (Apr 3, 2020)

I think my only issue is it's too gigantic and too up close! I'm at Zoom 80% right now!  Also wish it was slightly darker. The brightness despite my laptop brightness is 0 is blinding to me lol.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 4, 2020)

I like the new layout in general, but I miss the night background.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 4, 2020)

I agree that I do like the old format better, but I feel like that was a little harsh. They probably worked really hard to change it up this much. I'm sure we'll all get used to it anyways, especially after the bugs are fixed.


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I like the new layout in general, but I miss the night background.


Its confirmed that it will be back


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

The only thing I want to know is how I'm supposed to see my signature :< Idk if it's different for mobile and pc


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm still not used to the new forum but I like the way it looks. I just haven't adjusted yet. I'm sure I will with more use


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 4, 2020)

I was initially afraid that the _modern_ redesign would mean more white space and a huge font size. Thank god it didn't go in that direction.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 4, 2020)

Can you provide reasoning for why you think this?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 4, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> The only thing I want to know is how I'm supposed to see my signature :< Idk if it's different for mobile and pc



Signatures are now hidden on narrow screens.


----------



## sigh (Apr 4, 2020)

personally i like it a lot more than the older one, it was a good decision to update the forum imo. honestly my favorite thing about it so far is how much more efficient posting + editing threads and replies are. plus it looks really clean. and i'm sure it'll be even better when the shop, bell system, and collectibles are added again


----------



## toenuki (Apr 4, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Signatures are now hidden on narrow screens.


How do you get to it? kinda confused


----------



## band (Apr 4, 2020)

Good thing it's free to use, then you won't lose anything by staying off the site!


----------



## Tecca (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok fine for the people who like it, I hate it. Make an option for the OG layout for those who prefer it.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 5, 2020)

Tecca said:


> Ok fine for the people who like it, I hate it. Make an option for the OG layout for those who prefer it.



As you may know, we didn't just change layout but moved forum software (from vBulletin to Xenforo). Making an "OG layout" will never become an option because of the differences in how the softwares are built.

I'm sure that for many, this will just need some getting used to.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m really missing how the old site use to change depending on what time you were using it, but this new site is pretty nice too. I love that it’s easier to use on mobile too, because the old site was a little difficult on mobile


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2020)

s i r e n t i c said:


> I’m really missing how the old site use to change depending on what time you were using it, but this new site is pretty nice too.



We will be bringing this back!


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We will be bringing this back!


That’s really good to know, thank you!


----------



## Que (Apr 5, 2020)

They're still working on getting the site up to 100%, but even so due to the heavy stream of newcomers (New Horizons) this change was a much needed one. It was a nightmare getting onto the site before due to the slow loading, but this has helped a whole lot - and it's been a whole lot easier to navigate and so much more pleasing to look at


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 5, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Well, I'm sorry you're not happy with it.. but considering your post history.. yeah.



aNiMaL cRoSsInG gF???


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't miss the old site at all. It functions much better and doesn't look like it's from the 2000's.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 5, 2020)

Tecca said:


> Ok fine for the people who like it, I hate it. Make an option for the OG layout for those who prefer it.


Not how it works hun.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 5, 2020)

patience is a virtue


----------



## lars708 (Apr 5, 2020)

It's probably just that you need to get used to it tbh. 

I personally can't really say yet, haven't used it long enough to make a proper judgement.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 5, 2020)

It took me a minute to get used to it but I like it way more tbh.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2020)

I really do miss the old look tbh  though I understand that a update was definitely needed for tbt

Some of the things I miss the most are how the profiles looked and just how threads looked, they look really stretched out and long now to me. I know a lot of other people like how the site looks but I really am not a fan of modern/minimalist forum layouts 
I also liked being able to see who's viewing a thread, feels weird not being able to know who else is there with you!!
Also the top of the website feels so empty to me now lmao like ah I can't click there anymore, but I know it's just something I'll have to get used to lol

The updated features are definitely something I enjoy though! Especially just being able to see your changes in making a post live instead of all the code, much easier and I'm sure it helps people who had a hard time figuring out bb code


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2020)

Well hey, it takes some getting used to. I mean, I find the controls here a little clunky compared to 2.0's. But hey, trying to get used to these stuff here and knowing any bits and bobs to get around here, you'll get there eventually.


----------



## aibo (Apr 5, 2020)

New poster, longtime lurker. I love early 2010's era websites, but it is _hard _to maintain old codebases. Whatever's better for the staff, I'm okay with- and the new look has it's own charm.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Apr 5, 2020)

Honestly, so far Im not a fan of the new design. I dont think Im going to be won over even as time passes


----------



## alv4 (Apr 5, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> I really do miss the old look tbh  though I understand that a update was definitely needed for tbt
> 
> Some of the things I miss the most are how the profiles looked and just how threads looked, they look really stretched out and long now to me. I know a lot of other people like how the site looks but I really am not a fan of modern/minimalist forum layouts
> I also liked being able to see who's viewing a thread, feels weird not being able to know who else is there with you!!
> ...



I want that too. But is not included on 'vanlla' xenforo. 
It can be added with a plugin (but it's paid).

Admins said that that will be in the to-do list


----------



## Trip_Away (Apr 5, 2020)

N O


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 5, 2020)

It's a lot more modern, responsive and intuitive. The old site was rather outdated honestly.  It was just the basic layout for the forum. It'll take some getting used to but it was a much needed change.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 5, 2020)

While the new site has taken me a little bit to get used to, I enjoy the new changes and can't wait to see where the TBT Staff take this great forum. I think they're doing a great job modernizing the website.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 5, 2020)

I love it! It'll take some time to get used to but it definitely needed to be updated.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 5, 2020)

I can't figure out how to PM.


----------



## Jubby Ducks (Apr 5, 2020)

Hover over the player's profile that you're trying to send a PM to and there should be a button that says "Start a Conversation" that's what you click on to send a PM.


----------



## aibo (Apr 5, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I can't figure out how to PM.


Go to a profile and click "start conversation". It's right under your post count.

EDIT: Ninja'd. My bad.


----------



## seliph (Apr 5, 2020)

alternatively click the envelope on the topbar and hit "start a new conversation"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 7, 2020)

to be honest, i do like the old version better mostly because it's the one i grew up with but i can live with this one i guess
i just don't like how some signatures got their image deleted and how some people have their status messages all jumbled up and their profile pic is gone as well  I MISS THE GYROID EMOTES TOO

edit: not really feeling these facebook boomer emotes


----------



## Dork (Apr 7, 2020)

big disagree, I much prefer this layout


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 7, 2020)

I liked the old forum, but it has definitely been improved upon with this new one. Great work, staff!

The only *minor *complaint I have is that my preferred text color is no longer a preselected one, and I have to manually enter the Hex Color # every time I post!

It'd be nice if there was just a tiny option in settings to automatically type in your preferred color!


----------



## Dork (Apr 7, 2020)

twentyonepilots said:


> to be honest, i do like the old version better mostly because it's the one i grew up with but i can live with this one i guess
> i just don't like how some signatures got their image deleted and how some people have their status messages all jumbled up and their profile pic is gone as well  I MISS THE GYROID EMOTES TOO
> 
> edit: not really feeling these facebook boomer emotes


 
o that's a good point. I do miss the gyroids :')


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 7, 2020)

twentyonepilots said:


> to be honest, i do like the old version better mostly because it's the one i grew up with but i can live with this one i guess
> i just don't like how some signatures got their image deleted and how some people have their status messages all jumbled up and their profile pic is gone as well  I MISS THE GYROID EMOTES TOO
> 
> edit: not really feeling these facebook boomer emotes


I miss the old emotes too, but at least we have lemon 

_Facebook boomer emotes I'm dead_


----------



## dorohedoros (Apr 7, 2020)

That's not really a criticism. It's just you being kinda rude for no reason. :/
I think this new layout is sooo much easier on the eyes. It looks better overall, really. Runs nice, too.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2020)

I personally love the new layout and the many new features available through it (transparency support for avatars, heck yeah)!  I also can tell that the site runs more efficiently as well due to using more advanced code in the software. 

Before giving feedback, it is best to have a constructive reason why because it unhelpful to do otherwise. Also, it is a bit rude considering TBT Staff have been working hard to make this update possible while running the site at the same time. :/


----------



## Tempest (Apr 7, 2020)

0orchid said:


> It took me a minute to get used to it but I like it way more tbh.


Same for me


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2020)

Been used to vbulletin for, what, 12 years now? (other sites have used it) it was getting a bit on my nerves though plus I've grown bored of it. You may not like it, or perhaps you just aren't used to it yet? Just give yourself time to adjust to it.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't mind it but I don't like how I can't bump my threads since it automerges my posts


----------



## Jas (Apr 7, 2020)

it took me a while to get used to it for sure, but oh my god. it is so much better, especially for mobile.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 8, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> I don't mind it but I don't like how I can't bump my threads since it automerges my posts


Weird, I've never had any of my posts auto-merged like that.

It probably depends on how much time has passed between the bump and the previous post.
I checked one of your posts that got merged (in Nook's Cranny) and it seems like it was because your first bump was done 18 minutes after you posted the thread itself. It makes sense for that particular thread, seeing as bumps allowed in that sub-forum were originally 4 hours apart (now reduced to 2 hours; only applies to Nook's Cranny).

I take it the same has been happening to you elsewhere or just there?


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2020)

Imo this is more UI friendly compare to old one, the mobile version of tbt 3.0 is wayyy better compare to old one

And you can add emojis too see


You guys aren't really used to it just saying no hard feelings. Its my opinion feel free to disagree

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

I hope they can add the header to change day and night time or seasonal


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> I don't mind it but I don't like how I can't bump my threads since it automerges my posts



If your posts are being auto-merged it is because your second post is in violation of our bumping rules. You need to wait two hours to bump a thread in Nook's Cranny and four hours to bump a thread in all other trading boards. We have implemented this system so that people who break the rules aren't being given an unfair advantage over those who adhere to them. (Also it saves us the hassle of needing to formally warn people who cannot follow the rules!)


----------

